# Hybrid 3x3x3



## Thuan Tran (Oct 17, 2014)

How do you guys think of this white/black cube hybrid?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Oct 17, 2014)

i bet this would be a pain to speedsolve. the white really overpowers the black.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 17, 2014)

Ross The Boss said:


> i bet this would be a pain to speedsolve. the white really overpowers the black.


Use edges first or corners first xD


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 17, 2014)

That looks pretty cool! You should switch out the center caps too so it's a checkerboard instead of a plus in the middle.


----------



## Thuan Tran (Oct 17, 2014)

It's not possible to switch out the center caps though because if I did, the puzzle wouldn't be in its solved state.


----------



## Thuan Tran (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh, I get it. I'm supposed to switch the white red cap with the black red cap right?


----------



## Thuan Tran (Oct 17, 2014)

Now after switching the caps out, it just sort of looks like a Fangshi Shuang Ren 54.6 mm


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 17, 2014)

I wouldn't hate this for 3BLD memo


----------

